# Bob Glidden's Pro Stock 87 Thunderbird



## Stangfreak

*This one has been underway for awhile now... I built one back in 88 or 89 and still have it, but this one will have much more detail !!!*























































*This is my old one !!!*


----------



## Stangfreak

*I've kept it in this case for the last 20 years... The white paint is turning yellow !!!*


----------



## 89Fakesnake

Hey Stangfreak,

Very nice!!! It's looking great - I'm working on the same kit right now. It was something I always wanted to buy as a kid but never did - I ended up buying the Hot Rod Magazine edition of a 1989 Turbo Coupe that was a previous full feature story car instead...but it was pink LOL!!! I am a die-hard Ford nut so this reminds me of the good ol' Motorsport Racing days...I just got done painting the body and will be starting the chassis soon. 

Great progress so far! Post some more progress pics if you've got 'em!!!:thumbsup:


----------

